# Remembering My Beloved Lara



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

It will be one year this week that my lost my beloved Lara. She was such a great golden, playful yet shy! She loved everyone and was somewhat timed and reserved. I had her for 11 joyous years. Rest in peace my beloved.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What a sweet looking girl. I also lost my golden a year ago April 2, Boomer, a male. He was quite the guy. I think I know a little how you're feeling. She will always be with you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep Playing Hard Sweet Lara ~ The Reunion Is Guaranteed


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was so beautiful...I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....she was a beauty.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lara was a sweet sugar faced girl. I can see why you think of her often.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Lara was a very pretty girl! I'm so sorry, I know that these anniversaries (particfularly the 1 year)are just so difficult.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beauty Lara was. My heart goes out to you. I lost my girl recently too.

Hugs to you on this sad anniversary.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - she was beautiful!

Run softly at the Bridge Lara


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Lara. She was so beautiful and sounded like such a special girl. 

My heart goes out to you on this sad day, just remember Lara is always with you.

Until you meet again, run free sweet girl.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your love of Lara with us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lara*

Your Lara is a very beautiful girl and resembles my Smooch so much.
I'm sure they have met and are best friends at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Anniversaries are particularly hard. Lara was a beautiful, regal looking girl. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I hope that your happy memories of your lives together will help you through

Sleep softly Lara


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

RIP Lara. She looks like a she was a beautiful sweet girl.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost your beautiful girl. She is so sweet looking. I know that she is palying a glorious meadow chasing butterflies and have a grand time with those wonderful furkids that we have said good bye too.


----------

